# 18.8" N.W. Ontario 03/10



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

A windy one


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The NW is pretty big. Can you narrow it down? Looked windy there too.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Fort Frances/International Falls MN

Just got on the ice too, Where you can make some seriuos $$$


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

payuppayup


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

drooling again.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*great pics thanks for sharing*


----------



## Lakewlc (Mar 12, 2009)

thats alot of snoww


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

It was alotta snow, considering "we just got on to the lake" Where the big money is.

I am going on the lake tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Sorry for leaving you hanging.

I got stuck getting on the lake. Had to call a wrecker. After that, and finding a good way on the lake, things were fine. All but the shoreline at the cabin. The snow had to be 6' deep.

I did get 3 trips and pulled supplys up with a toboggan.

I hope this year is better. We have already had our first event. But we haven't had any ice yet. Tonight it should freeze up though. 7 F right now, and not to get above 32 F all day.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice, lake driving can definitely get a little hairy. I'm originally from near there. Ice conditions will not be good again this year unfortunately.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

hey that looks a lot like what we are getting in Alberta, except ours keeps going, day 2


----------

